# Alchimie Spezialisierungsänderungen mit 4.3



## seanbuddha (12. November 2011)

Liebe Alchimisten!
Mit Patch 4.3 werden endlich die Spezialisierungsquests von der Scherbenwelt nach Azeroth verlegt. Die alten Quests werden entfernt und es werden neue hinzugefügt die mit den aktuellen Preisen zusammenpassen:
Um *Meister der Tränke* zu werden, benötigt man nun:
- *6x* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- *6x* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- *2x* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Geschätzte Auktionshauskosten: 450 Gold*
*
*__________________________________________________________________________

Um *Meister der Transmutation* zu werden, benötigt man nun:
- *4x* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Geschätzte Auktionshauskosten: 2200 Gold*


__________________________________________________________________________

Um *Meister der Elixiere* zu werden, benötigt man nun:
- *2x* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- *2x *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- *2x* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- *2x* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Geschätzte Auktionshauskosten: 900 Gold*

__________________________________________________________________________

Die Quests werden bei den Alchimielehrern vefügbar sein.
Mein erachtens muss man mit Patch 4.3 sich nicht nocheinmal Spezialisieren wenn man schon Spezialisiert ist. 
Mein Fazit:
Endlich mal angepasste Spezialisierungsquests!

Informationen übersetzt von mmo-champion.com


----------



## Dexis (12. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Liebe Alchimisten!
> Mit Patch 4.3 werden *endlich *die Spezialisierungsquests von der Scherbenwelt nach Azeroth verlegt. Die alten Quests werden entfernt und es werden neue hinzugefügt die mit den aktuellen Preisen zusammenpassen:
> [...]
> Mein Fazit:
> *Endlich *mal angepasste Spezialisierungsquests!


Und wieder wird ein kleines Stückchen Spielgeschichte (die einem nichtmal viel abverlangte) den Bach runter gejagt. Herzlich willkommen zum langweiligen Alles-aus-einer-Hand-Geplänkel ohne jeglichen Inhalt und Herausforderung. Hauptsache alles schnell schnell schnell und bloß nichts dafür tun.

Sehr schade.


----------



## Pararius (13. November 2011)

Weiß eigentlich einer, was bei Charakteren passiert, die gerade Stufe 67 sind und bereits ihre Spezialisierung gelernt haben?

Primär geht es mir um meine Priesterin (Level 70, Alchemie 450, Meister der Tränke) und meine Magierin (Level 67, Alchemie 375, Meister der Elixiere).
Es wäre äußerst ärgerlich, wenn diese ihre Spezialisierung verlieren würden.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Und wieder wird ein kleines Stückchen Spielgeschichte (die einem nichtmal viel abverlangte) den Bach runter gejagt. Herzlich willkommen zum langweiligen Alles-aus-einer-Hand-Geplänkel ohne jeglichen Inhalt und Herausforderung. Hauptsache alles schnell schnell schnell und bloß nichts dafür tun.
> 
> Sehr schade.



Naja, die Spezialisierungsquests waren ja fast auch nur - wie die jetzt neu erscheinenden - Abgebequests.
Ausserdem war der (Preisliche wie auch Questliche) Aufwand = 0

Meister der Elixiere:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=10902
Ein paar Mobs planken in Nagrand mit Onehit + ein paar Elixiere abgeben. Keine Geschichte, nix besonderes.

Meister der Tränke:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=10897
Kurz in die Botanika, das Buch besorgen + ein paar Tränke. Wie auch die Obrige, kein Aufwand(Heutzutage, in Bc waren die FDS-Inis knifflig).

Meister der Transmutation:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=10899
4 Urmacht abgeben. (Mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen oder?)
Also von grossartigen QUests kann hier nicht die Rede sein. Die T0,5 Q-Reihe die ich gemacht habe war grossartig, da haben wir wirklich etwas verloren. Aber diese 3 Quests vermisse ich wirklich nicht.


> Herzlich willkommen zum langweiligen Alles-aus-einer-Hand-Geplänkel ohne jeglichen Inhalt und Herausforderung. Hauptsache alles schnell schnell schnell und bloß nichts dafür tun.



Du kannst mir nicht erzählen dass die Bc-Quests in Wotlk und Cata nicht schnell gingen und nichts abverlangten.



Pararius schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich einer, was bei Charakteren passiert, die gerade Stufe 67 sind und bereits ihre Spezialisierung gelernt haben?
> 
> Primär geht es mir um meine Priesterin (Level 70, Alchemie 450, Meister der Tränke) und meine Magierin (Level 67, Alchemie 375, Meister der Elixiere).
> Es wäre äußerst ärgerlich, wenn diese ihre Spezialisierung verlieren würden.



Es gibt noch keine Informationen dazu, aber ich denke du wirst deine Spezialisierungen behalten.


----------



## Dexis (14. November 2011)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: dein Link zeigt die korrekte Quest zur Spezi an, das ist aber ebenfalls eine Instanzquest und hat nichts mit Nagrand zu tun:


seanbuddha schrieb:


> Naja, die Spezialisierungsquests waren ja fast auch nur - wie die jetzt neu erscheinenden - Abgebequests.
> [...]
> Meister der Elixiere:
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=10902
> Ein paar Mobs planken in Nagrand mit Onehit + ein paar Elixiere abgeben. Keine Geschichte, nix besonderes.





seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ausserdem war der (Preisliche wie auch Questliche) Aufwand = 0


Dass der Questaufwand mit WotLK und Cata natürlich trivial ist, brauchen wir nicht diskutieren. Es ging mir dabei eher um den Ansatz, dass ins Spiel eingebundene Aufgaben (und wenn sie noch so klein sein mögen!) einfach dazu gehören, wenigstens optional. Mich stört dieses Fixieren allen Tuns auf die Hauptstädte seit einiger Zeit ohne einen Fuß in die Welt setzen zu müssen.
Und was das Preisliche angeht muss ich dir leider auch widersprechen, ich habe gerade an diesem Wochenende die Transmutations-Spezi für einen Twink absolviert (schon beinahe aus Protest gegen die kommenden Änderungen^^) und dabei die AH-Preise für die fehlenden Mats herangezogen. Und siehe da: anscheinend kann man mit den alten Gegenständen noch jede Menge Bares erwirtschaften, zumindest bei uns auf dem Server hätte man für vier Urmacht rund 2,5k Gold und für ein einzelnes Urluft fast 300 Gold auf den Tisch legen müssen.
----------



Pararius schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich einer, was bei Charakteren passiert, die gerade Stufe 67 sind und bereits ihre Spezialisierung gelernt haben?
> 
> Primär geht es mir um meine Priesterin (Level 70, Alchemie 450, Meister der Tränke) und meine Magierin (Level 67, Alchemie 375, Meister der Elixiere).
> Es wäre äußerst ärgerlich, wenn diese ihre Spezialisierung verlieren würden.


Wenn dem so wäre müsste jeder Spieler der einen Alchemisten besitzt, seine Spezialisierung neu erarbeiten (egal ob lvl 67 oder 85). Die Kosten der benötigten Mats würden explosionsartig in die Höhe schießen wie noch nie bei einem anderen Gegenstand zuvor. Das wären z.B. für die Transmutation tausende von Echtgold auf einem einzigen Server.... das kann einfach nicht in Blizzards Interesse sein.
Jeder der eine Spezi erlernt hat, behält diese. Wer den Beruf erst ab Patch 4.3 skillt bzw. die Spezi wählt, muss sich an die Alchemistenlehrer mit den aktuellen Cata-Mats halten.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (15. November 2011)

Ich fand es eigentlich sehr schön für das Umspeccen nach Nethersturm zu müssen und Botanika zu clearen. Wird mir fehlen...


----------



## Fremder123 (15. November 2011)

Terrorzapfen schrieb:


> Ich fand es eigentlich sehr schön für das Umspeccen nach Nethersturm zu müssen und Botanika zu clearen. Wird mir fehlen...


Ja, seh ich auch so. Hab eben noch am Wochenende mit meinem 2. Alchi-Twink die Quest gemacht, Gott sei Dank. Er sollte zwar Trans-Alchi werden, aber bei 600 Gold je Urmacht im AH und das x4 bin ich fast unter den Tisch gerutscht. Also lieber Botanika durchgerauscht und nachher für 150 Gold umgeskillt.

Schön wäre es, wenn es neben den aktualisierten Material-Anforderungen auch "moderne" Instanz-Runs erfordert hätte. Also z.B. 10x ein Questdropp aus bspw. dem Vortexgipfel oder so. Hätte auch den alten Instanzen wieder eine kleine Bedeutung am Rande gegeben, zumindest für Alchemisten. Allerdings kann man bei der vorherrschenden Cata-Politik ja überhaupt froh sein, dass es noch Spezialisierungen gibt. Mein Schmied weint heute noch bittere Tränen wenn er daran denkt, wie er einst den Bote des Sturms unter erheblichem Aufwand herstellte und stolz in Händen hielt und sowas nie wieder möglich sein wird. Und da er auch noch Schneider ist, wurden dem armen gleich 2 Berufe der Spezialisierungen beraubt. Seither steht er wegen akuter Suizidgefährdung unter ständiger Beobachtung.

Also ob nun einfacher oder nicht... freut euch dass es derlei noch für den Alchi gibt.^^


----------



## Jackie251 (15. November 2011)

Musste man jetzt beim umskillen die neue Spezialisierungs q machen?

früher was einfach, leichteste Spezi q machen
gold bezahlen zum um andere Spezi zu lernen, fertig.


----------



## Cassiopheia (15. November 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> Musste man jetzt beim umskillen die neue Spezialisierungs q machen?
> 
> früher was einfach, leichteste Spezi q machen
> gold bezahlen zum um andere Spezi zu lernen, fertig.



War vor 1 Monat auch immer noch so.. nachdem man einmal eine der Alchiquests gemacht hat, musste man die alte Spezi nur verlernen und die neue annehmen, was einen 150g gekostet hat.


----------



## Dexis (15. November 2011)

Mal angenommen, ein Spieler will nach 4.3-Release seine bereits vorhandene Spezialisierung beim Lehrer ändern. Gibt es dafür schon eine Info was das kosten wird?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. November 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Mal angenommen, ein Spieler will nach 4.3-Release seine bereits vorhandene Spezialisierung beim Lehrer ändern. Gibt es dafür schon eine Info was das kosten wird?



Dazu gibts noch keine Informationen.


----------



## Rulada (17. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es schon neue Erkenntnisse was das umlernen der Spezialisierungen betrifft?


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (26. Juli 2012)

würde mich auch mal interessieren, weil ich gerade an dem 450er Punkt bin
fand die 150g-Variante nice, ist die immer noch so?


----------

